# clutching help?



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

One of the guys i work with has an 2008 Polaris 800 efi. Right now he has a pnk spring in his bike and its not grabbing the belt tight enough. I wanna change it to another spring so he will have bvetter power but dk what one to put. Would love some help here. he has 28 s/w laws


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

noone knows anything?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not up to speed on the clutches in that model. However there Were some videos on youtube of polaris clutch modding. Might find something there... ?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll ask a couple of guys I ride with n see what they say.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ok thanks guys gxuz he burns a belt every few rides and its clutching thats causing that


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I would call Adam at QSC. He can tell you exactly what you are looking for and probably just sell you a spring for the primary.


----------



## SouthernMudder (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Adam at QSC! I just replaced my outlaw clutch kit with Adam at QSC Clutch kit and its 10x better night and day difference! Worth every penny! My little 500 slings the crap outa my 30" backs now


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

That thing should have enough power without having to do the clutch. I agree with the comments about QSC and to play fair EPI will help as well.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

it has the power to sling the 28s but the pink spring on it is not compressing the belt tight enough and he keeps blowing belts


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

You may want to check your clutches with the clutch alignment tool then. You may not have the correct spacers installed giving you an incorrect belt deflection. Just a thought bro..
I dont have the tool yet either, but you may be able to borrow one from your local dealer if you have a good report with them. My dealer usually lets me borrow any tool I need, I just buy them a pizza or something when Im done being a begger for tools, lol.


----------

